# Disney names for leopard geckos...!!!



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

I already have;
Lilo & Stitch
Thumper 
Balloo
Tink
Kiara
Dory

I have some newbies coming soon! Need some more names !
I'm liking; 
Mushu
Mulan
Pan
Bambi
Flower
Marie
Toulouse
Berlioz
Duchess
Peppo
Napoleon
Lafayette


Any more ideas?
Done a search but not as many of the random names are coming up justthe well known ones


----------



## Gary3946 (Jul 24, 2010)

List Of Disney Characters Names - Names Of Disney Cartoon Characters
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Disney_animated_characters


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Iago...then you're covering Disney and Shakespeare (if you're feeling posh!):2thumb:


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Iago...then you're covering Disney and Shakespeare (if you're feeling posh!):2thumb:


Haha! I like it 
I like the more 'unknown' disney names not just the straight forward well known ones


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Iago
Jafar
Raja
Jasmine
Aladdin
Todd
Copper
Boomer
Dicky
Vixie
Leroy
Nani
Pleakley (LOL!)
Juumba (Think that's how it's spelled)
Wizzer
Fidget
Aaaaand all the other 101 Dalmatians :lol2:
Bud-dha
Mud-Bud
Bud-derball
Rose-Bud
B-Dog 

Yes I'm a Disney nerd... :lol2:


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Iago
> Jafar
> Raja
> Jasmine
> ...


Yay! This is what I'm talking guys !!!!
<3!! thankyou!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

SteFANNY162 said:


> Yay! This is what I'm talking guys !!!!
> <3!! thankyou!!


I have more but they were off the top of my head :blush:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Drizella is a brilliant sounding name...and then of course Lumiere (which is the part that I've been told I should've played)


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> I have more but they were off the top of my head :blush:


Yay <3 another disney buff ^^!!
lol
If I get eggs hatch this Season they WILL be named after the 7 dwarfs haha!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

My two favourite Disney villains are Cruella and Ursula (who was based on the late, great Divine)


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Drizella is a brilliant sounding name...and then of course Lumiere (which is the part that I've been told I should've played)


Oooh I like lumiere !!!


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive only got Kiara and Nala from the lion king lol


if i get some more i will probably go down to the disney route tbh lol


----------



## Bug (Feb 27, 2010)

Timone!!


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Bug said:


> Timone!!


& pumba!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Zazu!


----------



## Tetley (Feb 26, 2011)

Rafiki, the monkey from the Lion King!

You always have the more modern Disney Pixar stuff, like Sully, Boo, Nemo, Marlin, Coral, Woody, Buzz etc etc 

I love Rafiki though


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Tetley said:


> Rafiki, the monkey from the Lion King!
> 
> You always have the more modern Disney Pixar stuff, like Sully, Boo, Nemo, Marlin, Coral, Woody, Buzz etc etc
> 
> I love Rafiki though


I don't really like toystory so ive missed that lot of the names  I want one called bolt !!


----------



## Tetley (Feb 26, 2011)

SteFANNY162 said:


> I don't really like toystory so ive missed that lot of the names  I want one called bolt !!


That name would have fit my leo quite well, except that she's a girl...but she is fast!

I really want to get a fish tank and name all of the fish in there after the fish in Finding Nemo, and get a little lobster called Jacques  My mum has a snail in hers called Marcel


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Tetley said:


> That name would have fit my leo quite well, except that she's a girl...but she is fast!
> 
> I really want to get a fish tank and name all of the fish in there after the fish in Finding Nemo, and get a little lobster called Jacques  My mum has a snail in hers called Marcel


:lol2: We did that! We had Dory, Bubbles, Nemo, Jacques, Peach and Coral... and whatever the gramma was called in the dentist's tank :lol2:


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

```

```



Ophexis said:


> :lol2: We did that! We had Dory, Bubbles, Nemo, Jacques, Peach and Coral... and whatever the gramma was called in the dentist's tank :lol2:


LOL! love it !


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i have an owl called Simba :2thumb:

and once had a guinea pig called Mrs Potts!


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

SilverSky said:


> i have an owl called Simba :2thumb:
> 
> and once had a guinea pig called Mrs Potts!


Hahahah! I have a kiara so if she gets a boyfriend it WILL BE Kovu !!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

flounder? although prolly too well known.
chip?


----------



## Bel (3 mo ago)

SteFANNY162 said:


> I already have;
> Lilo & Stitch
> Thumper
> Balloo
> ...


Groot


----------

